# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista personal a Losander

## Jeff

Pués eso, que me toco traducir una conferencia de Losander y le entreviste, aunque al nivel personal (soy egoista, es lo que hay). Estuvimos charlando 1 hora antes de la conferencia y luego unos 15 minutos despues de la misma. La conferencia muy buena, pero orientado al dealing (cosa muy comun), pero hay que vivir. la conferencia duro 1 hora y yo quede ronco luego.

Pero el detalle es que le hable de magiapoatagia y le pedi un autografo para el foro, el cual aqui publico.

Como mensaje general a todos vosotros, me dijo que les comuniquen que estudien, practiquen mucho y sobre todo, sean perceverente en la magia que el camino es arduo y tortuoso, pero al final merece la pena. Ah una cosa mas, que compren sus productos!  :001 302: 

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## oskiper

Qué bueno Jeff! Vamos a publicar el autógrafo en el Blog para que quede.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Vaya, te me adelantaste con la idea! Precisamente vengo de la conferencia que acaba de dar en Lugo, y mientras cenábamos y nos contaba algunas historias curiosas (de Salvano, Finn Jonn, Tommy Wonder...) se me pasó por la cabeza la idea de una entrevista para el el foro, pero así tan impromptu, me cogía un poco desubicado...

----------


## oskiper

Ya lo publiqué en el blog...

http://blogdemagia.com/2009/01/28/losander-nos-saluda/

Muchas gracias Jeff!

----------

